# Beginning bow hunting....AGAIN



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am wanting to get back into bow hunting again. I haven't done so in many years and used a recurve bow back when I did. Where does a guy start when wanting to start bow hunting and having no knowledge of the newer compounds available. Is there a store that can be trusted to give the proper advice? How much should I need to spend on equipment that will be good now and a few years from now(doesn't have to be the best)? Also, does a guy practice with the actual broadheads and only use those arrows for practice or use field points for practice? For knowing draw weights, I am 6 ft tall and weigh 195 lbs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I also started with recurves( compounds weren't invented) and then went to compounds for about 15 years and then back to recurves and longbows. I actually think shooting a recurve is more fun and more effective for hunting ( not target shooting). Look in archery magazines and read up on the new stuff , most reputable archery shops will give you good advice. They will probably focus on Compounds though. I would recomment you read a book by G. Fred Asbell titled Instintive shooting before you make your choice


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You won't regret it if you get back into bowhunting. First, as Bobm said, do you want to shoot traditional equipment or compound? I shoot a compound myself. Your height and weight is similar to my own, and I would imagine that you could pull 55- 60 pounds easily (and remember its a whole lot easier to pull that bow back when its 80 degrees with a t-shirt on than it is when its 5 below zero and you have a parka and gloves) but make sure you don't overdo it. I see alot of guys shooting more than they can handle. Second, make sure you find a place to practice. Your lucky since you have a VERY nice archery range in West Fargo called Sandhills Archery.

As far as how much to spend, you can get a very capable set up for less than 500 dollars, complete w/ arrows, quiver, sights, etc. PSE has some good setups. I shoot a mathews, and the FX is a great versatile bow that won't absolutely break the bank. My advice is find an easy to shoot bow that is comfortable in your hand.

As far as broadheads vs field points, I would recommend shooting field points to get back into it. If your going to shoot fixed blad broadheads, its important to make sure they are tuned with the arrow and they fly well, so shooting with those broadheads is important. If your going to use mechanical broadheads, its easier to go between field points and broadheads without the extensive tuning.

If you do jump back in and would like to check out an archery club and have someone help you with the tuning and setup, let me know as I would be more than willing to help out.


----------

